# Fixing/Healing Chin Bumps



## JMan (Jan 23, 2006)

is there any way to heal or fix chin bumps? Here is a photo of my 8" Vinny Rhom and his BRAND NEW chin bump.
















View attachment 96795


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how big is your tank?


----------



## JMan (Jan 23, 2006)

henry 79 said:


> how big is your tank?


75 gal.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

im not quite sure but my new sanchezi whole chins skin is worn down and white. Maybe use some melafix cuz it suposibly heals wounds n stuff, i think im goiing to try that to make it a lil better but i dont think it will ever completely go away.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

use salt and raise the temp.. that should work


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> use salt and raise the temp.. that should work


Not if he continues to smack into things. All the salt in the world won't help. Besides, salt aids in open wounds. This is not really an open wound. It's basically a callous. You have to keep him from smashing his face into (usually) the side of the tank. It's tough to get rid of and usually takes a long time, if it goes away at all. You can try placing objects, like plastic plants at both ends of the tank, something for him to see. It might help.

Moved to disease,parasites and injury


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> use salt and raise the temp.. that should work


Not if he continues to smack into things. All the salt in the world won't help. Besides, salt aids in open wounds. This is not really an open wound. It's basically a callous. You have to keep him from smashing his face into (usually) the side of the tank. It's tough to get rid of and usually takes a long time, if it goes away at all. You can try placing objects, like plastic plants at both ends of the tank, something for him to see. It might help.

Moved to disease,parasites and injury
[/quote]

thanks for clarifying that for me


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

i should stop teasing my serra, i dont want him getting a callous from bumping the glass


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

I just got this fellow from a friend yesterday--he has a chin bump I noticed--he is a mature RBP---is this a typical trauma chin bump, or something worse?


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

over the back and sides of your tank with a rocky background..or a flat not glossy background(so there is no reflection) it should discourage him from smashing into it as often.


----------



## JMan (Jan 23, 2006)

Juggalo said:


> I just got this fellow from a friend yesterday--he has a chin bump I noticed--he is a mature RBP---is this a typical trauma chin bump, or something worse?


its normal, especially for a pygo


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

1 of my reds has that chimple too ,it wont go away had it for like 3 months now ... i feel like doing sumthing to him/her something evil


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

spoondc2 said:


> 1 of my reds has that chimple too ,it wont go away had it for like 3 months now ... i feel like doing sumthing to him/her something evil


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

I know that I'll get some bad reaction from this comment. But, one of my bigger reds had a real nasty chin bump from he was younger. I was sick of looking it. I pulled him out of the tank and cut it of with a razor blade really fast. It healed up fine and now it looks so much better.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Brace said:


> I know that I'll get some bad reaction from this comment. But, one of my bigger reds had a real nasty chin bump from he was younger. I was sick of looking it. I pulled him out of the tank and cut it of with a razor blade really fast. It healed up fine and now it looks so much better.


Damn...barnyard surgery huh?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

My new rhom has one. It's rather sad.







But I still love him anyway.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

The man who comes up with the cure for the piranha chimple is going to be one rich man...not really. Well rich as a person.


----------



## JMan (Jan 23, 2006)

After my treatment and a few weeks he looks great. No one would ever know he had a damaged chin. Sorry for the pics, there not the clearest in the world. I'll add more this week.
View attachment 99380
View attachment 99381


----------



## mblaze420 (Jan 9, 2006)

I found that changing to black substrate stopped my rhom from attacking his reflection on the glass. Now his chimple is healed. looks like you already have some dark substrate. Glad to hear yours is better. you can see the one mine had in my sig \|/.


----------



## JMan (Jan 23, 2006)

*Here is what I did:*

After trying a few different methods that were suggested to me, I tried a combination of the tips that I thought made the most sense. Well, after about three weeks, the bump was healed and gone. If you were to look at him today, you would never know that he ever had one. First I raised the temperature to about 83-85 degrees (fahrenheit). Second, I added 1 tsp. per gallon of aquarium salt. Third, I used Melafix for 7 days followed by a 25% water change. After that, I used the Melafix for another 7 days along with Bausem Fish Tonic. I also added backround to both sides of the tank in order to keep him from getting spooked during treatment. After about three weeks of this treatment he looks great with no signs of chin damage. My method worked wonders for me, but my Rhom only had a small and open chin bump. The method might not work on larger chin bumps but it does work on small and preferably open  ones. I hope that this will be helpfull to people with the same problem that I had.


----------

